# Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!! Pics added.



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I am sitting here at work, minding my own business, playing on the internet (I know I work hard!), when I get this email from a response from an ad that I put on craigslist in regards to my meat goat x kids that are for sale ---- but the email address looks familiar for some reason.

It was from a website that I was on yesterday. It was a sheep farm that sells their meat and I was looking at their prices and what not.

So anyway, I open the email to find this -

Hi, 
I saw your craigslist ad and have an odd request of you...

This past July I purchased a young Nigerian doe from woman named Liz
XXXXX in the Potlatch area. I wanted to get more info about the goats
but she was reluctant to give me the name of the person she got them from
for some unclear reason. Was it by any chance you?

Liz said she bought the goats in April '08 because she had a horse about to
foal and wanted backup milk just in case. Here's what I know about the
goats:

- The doe is named Fiona and is black with some white. She had trips this
year, the breeder sold the other two kids and then sold Fiona with a wether
kid still nursing.
- Her kid Wilbur was born March 15 and is white with some black.

If these happen to be goats that you sold, I would really appreciate your
letting me know. I think Fiona's about to kid but they're not like sheep and
it's just sooo hard to tell with goats...

Thanks much!
Melissa

So now here is what happened.....

Remember when I brought my paint mare home the beginning of April from the "foster home". The "Liz" lady is the "foster home". When we went to pick up Laverne (mind you they had done NOTHING to her hooves for the 6 motnths that she was there come to find out it had been over 4 years total in hoof growth - she was standing in mud, bag of bones, infected abcess under her neck - NO antibiotics - no NOTHING.

The following weekend after we brought her home, I had remembered that Liz had mentioned wanting a couple goats for eating the weeds around the place. At the time, I had little Fiona and her wether still at the house and I had them up for sale for, I think, $125.00 for both - could have been 100. Anyway so I GAVE them to her for letting me have Laverne.... mind you I had bought Fiona just 8 months earlier. I even drove 1 hour each way 2 weeks later to bring them to her at a horse show.

While at the horse show, I found out that Liz is the aunt to my BEST FRIEND here in my city who was also my maid of honor and I named my first goat born on the ranch after my best friends daughter - so we are truely BEST FRIENDS. Liz and her husband were like - oh you are like family then...yadha yadha.... Oh and Fiona was possibly bred back again already! So she was going to get even more goats for FREE!!!!!!

Now yes, I sold the colt that was born - HOWEVER I asked Liz if she wanted the colt first and she passed. I sold the colt for the cost of the medical care for the wound on Lavernes neck. Oh, sorry there was 43.00 left over (mind you I have only received 1/2 of the money for the colt so far!) and I have had the farrier out every 4 weeks to work on her hooves to try and get them back into shape.

In mid August (I still have the emails) Liz emailed because she saw a herd dispersal in the area and wanted to make sure it was not me. I told her no, asked how Fiona and her buckling were, and gave her an update on the horses. Now, going back and reading the correspondence, she danced around the goats, and never answered the questions.

I am F(*$&% P(&$%*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We had an agreement that I was to get them back if she didn't want them. Then to SELL them to someone when she knew how to get ahold of me and she got them for free!!!!!!!!!! No offense to the lady who bought them by any means, as she had no clue, but she has no idea about goats, and Fiona is going to deliver anyday! This was MY goat!

Anyway, sorry about the rant - thanks for letting me get it out!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!!*

Allison....I so feel for you!! You are right to be so mad....but once again, it burns me that a persons "word" is meaningless nowadays! I do a verbal also with the kids sell....any time they can't be taken care of properly due to any circumstance, I can find them an appropriate home, better than going to a sale barn or worse. It wasn't right especially if you repeatedly let her know that Fiona was to come back to you.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!!*

i am sorry for you and for fiona
i pray that the ppl that have her now know enough about sheep to help her thru successfully
maybe they got fiona because they felt she needed rescued the way you rescued laverna
ask
maybe you could buy her back
whatever happens
my prayers for you and her
Ps) if you go see her, fiona not liz, expect the worse so you arent so overcome
after hearing about the horse i am worried about fiona's and the wethers health


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!!*

I'm really sorry you're going through this. That really is aweful she did that to you, and after you gave her such a good deal on the goats. That's really sad. Again, so sorry. :hug:

Does this Liz lady's email addy start out as blg357 by any chance??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!!*

kylee -

No, I do know that Liz though also. Ginger, twilight, Joy, Sherbert, and Snow all came from her home. Also Fiona originally belonged to that Liz before I got her.

This is a different Liz in a different city.

I just received an email back from the lady that has Fiona. She really seems like a nice lady. She is going to call me to get some pointers on kidding and to talk with me. She feels bad, but like I told her, by NO means am I mad at her. I am P*&$$$() at Liz! She also said that Liz told her that she PAID 150.00 for Fiona and the wether. HA! I have the emails to prove that I gave her the goats! The new owner said that she talked her down to 100.00 for the two.

The new owner, Melissa, is going to take some pics so I can tell her if Fiona is infact preggers and possibly how close. Or if she is just real fat. Melissa said she looks real skinny with a belly - and i guarentee that she is pregnant as she was running with Joe before she left who was her LOVE!!!!

I will let you know and show you the pics when i get them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!!*

Oh, alright.

Glad to hear they're with someone who seems nice and wants to learn a little about goats. That's really to bad that lady sold them and then lied to the Melissa gal though. People these days! :GAAH:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!!*

So I know that I am naughty, but I have been biting my tongue not to call this liz - and sitting on my hands not to send an email - but I did!

I sent an email to Liz. I Blind Carbon Copied it to Melissa also. It is as follows....

Hi Liz,

I was just curious if Fiona popped out any little ones for you yet. She should be kidding shortly if she hasn't already. Just thought that I would check.

My last one is kidding hopefully this week - so I am super excited to be done for the year.

Talk to you soon

Allison

PS. Here is a new pic of Chief!

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... =Chief.jpg

and Vernie behind him. He sure is a tall little man for not even 5 months!

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii28 ... Chief2.jpg

So lets see if she tries to lie to me AGAIN. Oh and if she does------- it is ON!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!!*

Wow! I wish people could just sick to their word. 
So lets see if she tries to lie to me AGAIN. Oh and if she does------- it is ON! I would have done the same thing! :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Need to Vent or I am going to B-L-O-W!!!!!!!*

ok she just sent me some pics of Fiona and her son wilbur -

IF she is pregnant, she would be due no later then September 23rd.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh boy...can't wait to see what she says!

And Fiona looks good so that must make you feel a little better, knowing that she's in good weight and looks happy.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

People do this stuff everyday!! I had a horse that I let my friend "have" for her 7 year old to ride.( with the stipulation I was to get it back if she couldn't keep it) and they sold it (they said it was stolen). The only way I found out was that we were riding around and saw this horse in a pasture.After talking to the new owners and hearing how she was almost starved to death-I went sadly on my way- I did buy her back after 5 years though.  I would see if she would sell Fiona back to you. I think that was ugly of Liz to do-and I would feel bad about it if I were her!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I just talked with Melissa a bit. I told her to check and see if she has ligs or not - as there is a chance of her being pregnant and due the end of this month. (I hope not though!!) I also told her to palpate and see what she may have going on in there..... she would definately be able to feel kids if there are some in there.

The lady asked if she could call me to ask about if she was pregnant. When I started going through everything, "yah, I know" and "I have lambed 1000's of lambs" and "you haven't been doing this long" and "well I don't know anything about goats" SHUT UP AND LET ME TELL YOU! I am frustrated enough right now to not deal with this!

When I told her that I wish I would have had the contract that I had with everyone else, she said "what would you do, take her to small claims court to get your money?" I told her no - to get my goats! I think that ticked her off. Oh Well! I wish that I could so get Fiona and Wilbur back ..... I just feel like crying! :tears: 

I sure hope that Liz tries to lie to me - as I am so pissed now. She had put them on craigslist for sale in a different city is how she sold them! And even posted a picture of them!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that happened. . . . hopefully this Liz isn't on TGS reading all this. . . .

At least it seems like Fiona has a good new home. Maybe if this lady keeps on interrupting you when you're trying to tell her about goats & kidding, then just say that "it seems like you know enough about this and do not need my help". In the nicest voice of course.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, and big :hug: :hug: :grouphug: to you! Sorry that this happened. 

I just have to add that they are both so cute.  She does look bred to me, unfortunately for you.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with capriola-nd that if she doesn't want your help to gently tell her that she apparently doesn't need your help.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

If the new owner won't sell them back- I wouldn't stress over it- there really is nothing you can do but hope for the best for them-i know it is sad ,but true-it was mean for Liz to sell them like that after they were given to her. I'm sorry that you are going through this-maybe they will have a good home.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That's some shady dealing...I've been in situtaions similar to yours before and know how disapointing it is find out that someone you trusted basically took advantage of your kindness and genrosity to make a quick buck. They'll get theirs though...Karma will come back to haunt them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

> They'll get theirs though...Karma will come back to haunt them


F.R.F......I TOTALLY AGREE!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: for you! These kind of things drive me crazy! :GAAH: I can't wait to see how she replys to your email.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison I know you are frustrated by all this but I have to jump in here and ask you to resolve this on your own. 

I dont want to sound heartless or like I dont care, I do. I think it is best though for you to deal with the issue between you and the people involved and move on. Nothing good came come out of steaming over this.

Never give a goat away - or sell it, if you are not willing to never see it again! That is the life of breeding and selling goats. I have been doing this for 12 years and I only know about the where abouts of a handfull of the kids I sold/gave away. I had one person contact me to be honest and let me know they sold a goat to someone else --- everyone else I had no idea, eventhough they signed a "contract" asking them to contact me whenever they wanted to be rid of the goat. Tis the nature of things, got to let it be like water on a ducks back. :hug:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Being able to vent about this to ppl that care and understand is very theraputic
and getting advice from cooler heads may help find a solution or help her find peace


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow thats really ^%$*&#&^#@%&# !

I had trouble following the story though, or maybe its coz i keep getting interrupted :hair: 

Anyway Chief Is beautiful! He is a really big boy, nearly as tall as his mummy!

Cool


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, 

I called my best friend last night, cousin to the lady's husband, to let her know what had transpired and that I would be saying something to "Liz". I wanted her to be aware incase she called my bestfriend complaining.

My best friend told me that there was something she had to tell me and before she didn't think that it was worth telling me, but she was now so that I would understand.

This couple is in SERIOUS financially trouble. They won a settlement, bought a house, new vehicles, a TON of horses, and then blew every penny and then some. Everything got repossessed and forclosed on. 

Well, she believes that the "story" about where my horse came from is not true. She believes that Laverne WAS her horse that she couldn't afford to feed anymore, and so made up the story so someone would take the horses and she wouldn't get into trouble.

I guess about 1 month ago, the husband called my friends home and asked them to borrow $1500.00 since everyone else in the family cut them off from funds.

I have not heard back from the email I sent - I am not really expecting her to respond. I am just counting my blessings that they SEEM to be in a better place then they were, and know that if I truely care about a certain animal that I should never try to "be nice".

Thank you all for letting me vent. I am a person that would give anything to anyone - and I guess this is just one more burn to chalk up. I just hope that I can continue on helping others and not stop - which I doubt I would ever stop!

(My most fun thing to do, is to go to a donut shop or a convenience store - and purchase the coffee that the little old man is making off to the side - and then run out real quick. When they get up to the register and find out someone payed for it - I am long gone!!! LOL!)


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, at least things turned out okay. You are a very sweet, kind, and helpful person, Allison. There's not too many people who would do the things you do. I've never given a goat away, and I honestly don't think I ever will.  But you're very generous.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sometimes it is VERY humbling to own up to the truth, and since finances were the case, it was easier to "lie" about the animals condition than admit to you that she couldn't afford it and let it get to be in the state it was in, Such a shame though....and I'm sure that Fiona and her boy are going to be taken care of. If you have contact with her owner ...on friendly terms,I'm sure she won't mind giving you updates :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It's really too bad about the trouble they're in--it seems like if they were having that much financial difficulty they would not have taken the goats in the first place--free or not. Even "free" goats need food and veterinary care eventually. I guess some people just can't think ahead. 

I am glad that the goats are in a better place--even if it's not yours. I guess that's the way you have to look at it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

In case anyone is wondering.... I heard from the lady today that sold my goats and she told me that they were doing well and that Fiona wasn't pregnant, but that is ok as she was having a busy month!!! What a lie!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a lie indeed! Are you going to say anything to her?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow. I can't believe she did that! What did u say, if anything?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just explained that she could go anytime till the end of the month and to push on her belly and see if she could feel anything and take some pictures and I will see if I can tell she is pregnant - LOL! SO we will see what she says


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry this has happened, I sold a horse and told them to TELL me if they ever sold him. I just emailed them telling gmy new phone # and email address just incase they needed it, your vent got me a little freaked out about it. I truly don't think she would ever sell him without telling me but who knows, I sure hope she would tell me! 

I have given away goats and had several given to me, but those were to close friends and special circumstances.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, I know you and I have talked about this but I am understanding completely now! I wish you didnt have to go through all that.....what a mess!


----------

